# Stitching



## blk00ss (Jul 14, 2012)

Considering buying my buddies 2005 GTO that has 38K miles on it. He just called me and said stitching is opened up on both sides on back of rear seats under the glass, he had never noticed this before. I've seen a few posts about this same issue. Is it a common problem? Never heard of stitching being a common issue. I know little about upholstery services, any idea what someone would charge to stitch something like this up? He sent picks, looks to be a 4 to 6 inch section running vertically on the back side of the rear headrests


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

This has been addressed over and over and over. Please use the archive feature or scroll back through the many threads. Everything you want to know about this you will find.


----------

